# Smallmouth on the Fly...



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Fished my new spot again tonight, using the standard setup. Chartreuse over white clouser, my go-to fly for all things finned. Fished for about 45 minutes to no avail & decided to change over to my bigger, whiter scared shad pattern.

First cast it got smashed as I skittered it across the surface. My personal best & very close to the Fish Ohio mark @ 19", 4 lbs. 

I am pretty impressed with the tenacity of the bronzebacks. I was fishing for hybrids so the drag was set tight. I had stripped in about 15' of line or so when the fish hit. Like usual, I [email protected] my pants and began fumbling all the excess line as I figured it was a hybrid striper & I knew if it was tangled I was screwed. Luckily it wasn't one because it took me longer than normal to undo the loops around my watch & fighting butt. When I had the line looped neatly @ my feet & the line finally drew tight between my off hand & the fish, I strip set the hook & let go. He pulled all of the slack out, dove to the bottom of a 6' deep riffle then shot straight back up, jumping out of the water 
at least twice his length. The fight didn't last much longer but was still very enjoyable.


----------



## roliel (Apr 30, 2010)

That's a nice smallie; big even for lake-caught fish. Catch that on the Ohio?


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

Sweet catch! 
Put your watch in your pocket and secondly, I highly recommend a srtipping basket. I will never fish without it.


----------



## Buzzin (Jun 22, 2010)

Big a$$ smallie pics never do justice, Even if they are good pics!


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

How'd that photo turn out that you took?


----------



## Buzzin (Jun 22, 2010)

Like $h1t it was to far for it to focus in not to mention I had a lure snagged while I was trying to take it.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

2 lbs...










And the run he came from...


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Been catching some real bulls lately, really overpowering my 9 weight. 

Lots of acrobatics. If the fish in the last picture hadn't jumped out of the water, I would have thought it was a hybrid striper. It seriously kicked my butt!


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

you got me beat! great smallies!


----------



## Clayton (Oct 7, 2008)

Tis the season! I was just wondering when they would start pushing shad up 

That sure is a nice run of water you've got there. No wonder you get so many nice fish  I'm used to the same old clouded nigh-unfishable water haha. And I want that shad pattern from you! Please email me or link me to it or something.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Most of the ones I've been catching have been falling to the mighty pink over white clouser...in 1/0.











As for the shad fly, I pretty much made it up. I'll have to do a video if I can find the time between fish.


----------

